# Multi family houses



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

In your country, is common multi family houses?

















http://www.blogleandroimoveis.com.br/?m=201301


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^I think what your showing as example isn't considered one house, but multiple "row houses", i.e. a row of several houses. This urban feature is almost completely absent from my home country, Romania. But we have detached houses where each family occupies a whole floor, or if it's big there can be more families on each floor.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^
I said that because I didn't know the correct words to refere them

but, yes, I meant "multiple row houses"


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Houses in a row in my town*


Niz kuća ul. dr. Rudolfa Horvata by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

huge roof


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> huge roof


and under the roof two floors


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Houses in a row - Cakovec, Croatia*

Jesen - Ulica ZAVNOH-a by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## Fightboy (Nov 7, 2015)

Is confourtable see that photos


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Too bad there are no more of cities hno:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spruce Hill, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


The Neighborhood by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------

